# *SPOILER* Pacquiao vs Bradley



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

From BoxingScene.com



> MGM Grand, Las Vegas - Timothy Bradley (29-0, 12KOs) shocked the world by winning a close twelve round split decision over Manny Pacquiao (54-4-2, 38KOs) to capture the WBO welterweight title. The scores 115-113 for Pacquiao, 115-113 for Bradley and 115-113 for Bradley.
> 
> Bradley started the fight in full control for most of the first round. He was quicker with his defensive movements. Pacquiao started to rally in the final ten seconds. Bradley was making it a rough fight in the second round, but Pacquiao was returning heavy fire that pushed Bradley back often. Bradley, to his credit, was not intimidated and usually countered back with fast combinations. Thing certainly got more heated in the third round, with Pacquiao starting to attack more often and Bradley doing his best to answer back.
> 
> ...


******* crazy that! What happens to Pacquiao/Marquez IV? Or the dream fight of Pacquiao/Mayweather?

Bradley certainly gave as good as he got! Good for him!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Bradley was dominated...


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Bradley fought hard, I was wondering if Pacquiao left it too late in the round to land his flurries, like he was desperately trying to save the round. Will have to watch it again. But the decision is crazy! SD for Pacquiao at least IMO.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I am pretty drunk, but the fight that I saw had manny pretty clearly beating bradley. 

I want to see quick rematch. :thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

LizaG said:


> Bradley fought hard, I was wondering if Pacquiao left it too late in the round to land his flurries, like he was desperately trying to save the round. Will have to watch it again. But the decision is crazy! SD for Pacquiao at least IMO.


I thought it was unanimous easily. He outstruck Bradley by almost 100 punches and the percentage landed was heavily in Pacquiao's favor. He controlled the fight. I don't see how anyone could have given Bradley more than a couple of rounds.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I'd have no problem seeing a rematch...as long as we don't have to endure another series of 24/7 with Pacquiao in it! 

As a boxing fan, it's a travesty. As a strong disliker of Pacquiao I say..."meh".


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

There has to be a rematch... It would really suck for it to end like this. Hopefully Pacquiao puts him away next time.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah that was a shitty decision.

Pacquiao was never in Floyd's league anyway, he saved himself a huge ass whippin', what next? Bradley/Mayweather?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Well what it boils down to is that that's one hell of a dominant champ, and a hell of a legacy being tampered with there and down to judges!.....again! I may not like Pacquiao, but if he deserves the win, then that's what the champ should get.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Of course there will be a rematch, that was the whole point of them fixing the fight. And I'm sure they'll find some dupes that will continue to pay for that shit that's about as legitimate as MTV's Bully Beatdown.

That and money.

The line moved about 130 dollars in the last hour of betting towards Bradley. 

What a joke of a "sport".


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Never leave it in the hands of the judges I guess.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I am not at all a fan of Manny and his fanaticism, and I'm a Tim Bradley fan.

But that was probably one of the worst decisions I've ever seen in the history of this combat sport. Rivaling Garcia/Phan I. That fight had to be fixed, there was no way Bradley won.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

That was disgusting. Pac won that EASILY, I was beyond shocked when I realised it was a split decision, let alone a loss. Pathetic.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Just remembered, I put 1,000,000 on Bradley winning on vBookie 

RESULT!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ari said:


> I am not at all a fan of Manny and his fanaticism, and I'm a Tim Bradley fan.
> 
> But that was probably one of the worst decisions I've ever seen in the history of this combat sport. Rivaling Garcia/Phan I. That fight had to be fixed, there was no way Bradley won.


Probably the worst I have seen as well. Could not believe it when I heard it. I was shocked when I heard split decision, then I was almost speechless when I saw Bradley's hand raised.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

LizaG said:


> Just remembered, I put 1,000,000 on Bradley winning on vBookie
> 
> RESULT!


Oha! Looks like we have the culprit here who fixed that fight!


----------



## Stockton902 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Never watching boxing again after that robbery.*


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Stockton902 said:


> *Never watching boxing again after that robbery.*


I wouldn't go as far as that but yeah, completely BS decision.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 9, 2011)




----------

